# [firefox] pas de sons sous firefox ?? (résolu)

## Il turisto

Mon problème est simple : lorsque je regarde une vidéo intégrée dans un site web je n'ai pas de son.

Par contre si je télécharge cette vidéo et que je la regarde sous vlc la cela fonctionne.

Donc pour les wmv ou autre il n'y a pas de problèmes mais pour le streaming je n'ai pas trop envie de m'ennuyer à l'enregistrer pour pouvoir le regarder.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?Last edited by Il turisto on Tue Jun 27, 2006 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Je sais pas trop, mais en refaisant la manipulation depuis une console, peut -être  auras-tu plus d'infos sur ton problème, genre un warning qui nous permettrait d'avancer.

----------

## Il turisto

Bonne idée mais je ne reçoit pas de warning  :Sad: .

Peut etre qu'une vidéo pourrait aider :

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8372603330420559198

----------

## geekounet

Ce sont des vidéos flash, et le plugin flash utilise les anciens drivers OSS pour le son. Du coup, si tu as une appli qui utilise ALSA à côté, aucun son ne sort, la sortie du plugin flash est bloquée. Pour ça, il faut arrêter tes applis qui utilisent ALSA et redémarrer Firefox pour réinitialiser le plugin. Ou alors, tu peux utiliser aoss (dans media-libs/alsa-oss).

----------

## Il turisto

Pourquoi toutes ces applis utilisent encore oss et pas alsa?

Pareil pour skype en fait. Vous arrivez à avoir un autre son en même temps que skype?

Je vais essayer alsa-oss. Après son installation devrais-je configurer quelque chose? Relancer firefox?

Alsa-oss me permettra t'il d'écouter une vidéo en streaming flash alors que derrière j'ai un gaim ou autre qui utilise la carte son?

edit : après emerge de alsa-oss et redémarrage de firefox il n'y a pas de changements.

----------

## Bapt

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Pourquoi toutes ces applis utilisent encore oss et pas alsa?
> 
> Pareil pour skype en fait. Vous arrivez à avoir un autre son en même temps que skype?
> 
> 

 

Peut être parce qu'elles sont vieilles ? 

HS : Maintenant virer complètement oss n'est pas une bonne idée, seul Linux utilise alsa, oss est utilisé sous les BSD par exemple. le mieux serait de s'appuyer sur un serveur/Framework de son capable de prendre en compte alsa ET oss : gstreamer, polyaudio, esd, ...

----------

## Il turisto

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   Pourquoi toutes ces applis utilisent encore oss et pas alsa?
> 
> Pareil pour skype en fait. Vous arrivez à avoir un autre son en même temps que skype?
> 
>  
> ...

 

ok pour certaines applis mais skype c'est pas si vieux. Ils pourraient faire un effort pour utiliser alsa. Enfin c'est une autre discussion.

----------

## geekounet

Pour utiliser alsa-oss :

```
$ aoss firefox

$ aoss skype

...
```

Pourquoi ces applis ne supportent pas ALSA ? Ce sont des applis propriétaires, donc celà ne dépend que de leur volonté, et il se trouve que le support de Linux ne soit pas leur priorité. Ça marche à peu près et les utilisateurs lésés par ce problème sont peu nombreux par rapport à tous les autres, donc ils ne vont pas dépenser d'argent pour un problème aussi minime pour eux.

----------

## Il turisto

tu as surement raison pierreg.

Néanmoins ils ont eu la volonté de faire un skype pour linux et la version évolue tjs donc pour moi ils pourraient être un peu moins naze et se laisser aller vers alsa. Enfin c'est vrai que c'est leur choix finalement...

edit : aoss firefox fonctionne parfaitement. Merci bcp.

Est ce que ca fonctionnerai aussi avec skype?

Est ce possible d'avoir un autre son que celui de skype quand on l'utilise?

----------

## Temet

Le version de skype évolue toujours??????

A ma connaissance elle n'a pas évolué depuis le rachat par ebay! Sans oublier l'affaire skype/intel. Non sérieux, que les éditeurs de softs proprios nous prennent souvent pour des cons, je veux bien, mais à ce point fallait oser.

Moi j'espère surtout que OpenWengo (basé sur Jabber, libre, tout ça) va tenir ses promesses et je tacherai alors d'en faire le maximum de pub possible pour que le petit projet (français) libre fasse son trou à coté du gros batard proprio!

PS : skype pour nux est en version 1.2 ... contre 2.5 sous win. Le rpm Fedora par exemple date de FC2, environ 1 an et demi ... je me demande bien ou t'as vu qu'il évoluait.

----------

## Il turisto

Ah ben me semblait qu'il y avait eu une mise à jour y'a quelques mois. Peut être juste un changement de la version instable vers stable ...

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi j'espère surtout que OpenWengo (basé sur Jabber, libre, tout ça) va tenir ses promesses et je tacherai alors d'en faire le maximum de pub possible pour que le petit projet (français) libre fasse son trou à coté du gros batard proprio!

 Ce genre de qualificatif est un peu limite. Essaie de modérer tes propos stp.

En ce qui concerne wengophone, j'ai testé la version 2.0-bêta et elle a l'air pas mal du tout : basée sur gaim (curieux choix quand on sait que l'interface est basée sur qt) pour la messagerie et utilise des protocoles libres pour la voip et la visio.

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

sinon, pour le topic original,

install ton noyau avec le support de l'emultation oss par alsa pour avoir les nodes specifique dans /dev. apres , plus besoin d'aoss

----------

## Temet

Scuse yoyo, je n'ai pas cet avis envers tous les softs proprios mais j'ai vraiment une dent contre skype depuis que la version linux a été abandonnée et encore pire depuis l'histoire intel.

Scusez aussi pour le hors sujet   :Embarassed: 

----------

## geekounet

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> sinon, pour le topic original,
> 
> install ton noyau avec le support de l'emultation oss par alsa pour avoir les nodes specifique dans /dev. apres , plus besoin d'aoss

 

Non, aoss a son intérêt : avoir le mixage du son quand d'autres applis utilisent aussi le son. En se contentant de l'émulation OSS, il faut arrêter les autres applis qui utilisent alsa, sinon ça rale en disant que /dev/dsp est busy ...

----------

## Il turisto

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Scuse yoyo, je n'ai pas cet avis envers tous les softs proprios mais j'ai vraiment une dent contre skype depuis que la version linux a été abandonnée et encore pire depuis l'histoire intel.
> 
> Scusez aussi pour le hors sujet  

 

Désolé de pousser le hors sujet mais quel est cette histoire intel/skype?

----------

## yoyo

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Désolé de pousser le hors sujet mais quel est cette histoire intel/skype?

 C'est ton thread après tout.  :Wink: 

De mémoire, skype permet aux utilisateurs de cpu intel davantage de contacts en visioconférence, a priori sans raison technique valable (enfin il me semble). L'affaire est portée devant la justice par amd ...

----------

## Temet

Ca été un peu plus loin.

En effet, skype permettait la multiconférence jusqu'à 10 (je crois 10) seulement avec les processeurs intel en proclamant que SEULS ceux ci avaient la puissance et technologie nécessaire.

Hors c'est pas un secret qu'en attendant le Conroe (qui apparement déchire tout), les procs AMD sont plus performants (pas la peine de troller, un jour c'est AMD, après c'est Intel, c'est la loi de la concurrence, c'est pas le sujet).

Sauf que y a un mec qui a décompilé le bousin et a expliqué très clairement que cette limitation technique était du style:

if (proc == INTEL_TRUC) multiconference = enable;

else multiconference = tu_rêves;

Et il a founi un patch (ou une version sans le test débile) et a montré que ça marche (comme par hasard) très bien avec un proc AMD.

Le truc c'est que dès que la news était sortie, y avait déjà énormément de monde qui supposait que la limitation technique n'était ni plus ni moins qu'un test sur le fabriquant... comme quoi on se demande comment les devs peuvent parfois faire des trucs aussi énormes et espérer que personne ne le verra...

Tiens, http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/27108-Pseudorevelations-sur-les-conversations-a-10.htm  :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

Merci pour l'info.

Décidément on en apprend tout les jours.

Bon pour recentrer un peu le truc. Finalement avec skype c'est possible de causer et d'écouter encore d'autres sons en mixage? Genre gaim ou autre?

----------

## Temet

Bah t'as essayé aoss ?  :Wink: 

Ca marche pas non plus? :'(

----------

## Il turisto

non j'ai pas essayé aoss avec skype mais je suis au boulot la alors si je commence à causer devant mon pc ils vont se poser des questions  :Smile: .

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Si tu veux utiliser plusieurs son à la fois , utilise le serveur de son esd :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configuration_du_serveur_de_son_esound

                                                              @+

----------

## Il turisto

Merci pour le lien mais skype ne prenant déjà pas en charge oss je doute qu'il prenne esound...

enfin je vais y jeter un oeuil  :Smile: 

----------

## mardi_soir

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/skype-1.2.0.21-r1  USE="esd -arts -static" 7,988 kB 

[+ C  ] esd - Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 :Surprised: 

----------

## Il turisto

ok ... j'me tais ...

merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

En fait pour esound, ça passe par esddsp qui va gérer le son OSS et le mixer pour ALSA (en qq sorte).

----------

## Il turisto

oui oui j'ai lu dans la doc que (en gros) esound récupère les sons, les mixe et les réinjecte dans la carte son.

C'est le démon de enligthenment à la base.

Du beau travail en fait.

----------

## Temet

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-36111-skype-s-ameliore-enfin-pour-linux.html <<< ça, c'est vraiment juste pour me faire ch*er!!!

La prochaine fois qu'un soft ne bouge plus, appelez moi!! J'en dis du mal et le lendemain une nouvelle version sort!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

Ah ca me fais plaisir parce que :

de un j'avais pas tort

et de deux : ils ont intégré alsa.

C'est la fête  :Smile: .

----------

## Temet

Ouais mais la version Linux fait toujours grave pitié comparée aux autres ... donc bon, t'avais pas tort (enfin jusqu'à hier, si   :Laughing: ) mais y a pas vraiment de quoi sauter de joie non plus.

C'est "moins pire" on va dire ...

----------

## Il turisto

Ouais c clair qu'elle fais tjs pitié mais perso je me sers de skype que pour causer et le seul truc qui me gonflait c'étais le manque d'alsa.

Now ca y est alors je suis heureux  :Smile: 

----------

